# Knitting shop(s) in Maui??



## nancyp0913 (Sep 13, 2012)

We're going to Maui in October. Any recommendations for knitting shops there? Thought it would be fun to visit one if it's close enough/"!on the way" where making hubby stop would not be too painful (for him!). Smile!! BTW... Planning on working on socks and a "Vacation Scarf" on the flights!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

There is one in Kauai, a small shop. I don't know about Maui but we have a couple of gals from Hawaii on KP... Hopefully, one of them will see this thread. Have a wonderful time.....


----------



## Grandma Laurie (Feb 2, 2011)

I hope there is one in Maui. We're going next Spring. I didn't see one last time we were there but there is so much to see and do that a yarn store might be missed


----------



## bkennard (May 27, 2012)

I just did a google search and came up with this/. Hopefully it will be of assistance.
http://www.yellowpages.com/maui-hi/yarn-stores


----------



## bkennard (May 27, 2012)

http://www.manta.com/c/mmdn1b6/yarn-needlecrafts-of-maui

And another link. Hopefully these will help.


----------



## Grandma Laurie (Feb 2, 2011)

Great links! Thanks!


----------



## mjdougla (Oct 31, 2011)

Hi - where is the one on Kauai? We are going (again!) in February and I would love to visit a yarn shop while we are away!
Thanks
Melanie


----------



## GrannyH (Jul 4, 2011)

I visited one last year upstairs in the mall near Niwilwili, the cruise ship port.


----------



## bkennard (May 27, 2012)

mjdougla said:


> Hi - where is the one on Kauai? We are going (again!) in February and I would love to visit a yarn shop while we are away!
> Thanks
> Melanie


This is a yarn shop on Kauai. "Strings and Things" in Hanalei in the Ching Young shopping center. They have a good selection of expensive and different yarns.


----------



## mjdougla (Oct 31, 2011)

Is Strings and Things the shop that has ukeleles as well?!!?


----------



## bkennard (May 27, 2012)

It is. I bought some yarn there earlier this year. I was very nice. A bit on the pricey side but I used the logic that it was my gift to myself while on vacation.


----------

